# Moved Metropolis Ark to new hard drive, Native Access can't relocate...



## Jon K (Jul 11, 2020)

I moved a bunch of Libraries to a new SSD with no issues and the only library that relocate option in Native Access did not work on was Metropolis Ark. Any ideas why when I browse to the location on the new drive Native Access can not find it?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 11, 2020)

If you are on PC you have change the path in "regedit" manually. Native Access causing the error and will write "/" instead of "\" - so Kontakt can not find it:






Hope it fixes your problem...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 11, 2020)

Oh wait - Native "Access" did not find it when you show it the folder? Hmm...never had that but the regedit could fix this also I think when you just put in the right path.


----------



## Jon K (Jul 11, 2020)

For my other libraries all I did was select "repair" in Native Access then "relocate" and selected the new folder location. But it doesn't work for Metropolis Ark for some reason. Every other library worked no problem.


----------



## Jon K (Jul 11, 2020)

I do see what you are saying actually, Native access is saying E:/ instead of E:\ what do you change exactly?


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 11, 2020)

try opening Kontakt and find new library location within Kontakt. if it is still there with files missing.


----------



## Jon K (Jul 11, 2020)

Weird I decided to open Cubase and see if I could locate it through Kontact there and it worked 🤦. Lol I dunno why native Access was saying it couldn't be found. It didn't occur to me to try that cause every other library installed fine. Weird.

Thanks for quick response and help


----------

